# Lonely...



## lou_w34

:


----------



## teal

Sending you hugs :hugs:

It's hard when your friends live far away. You're not sad - you've just got a lot going on :hugs: Sometimes I get really annoyed thinking that I'm going to be the one raising the baby alone while FOB is out getting drunk etc and generally just ignoring that he is going to have a child. 

You'll soon have your little girl and you'll be missing the time to yourself. 

I hope you feel better and wish I had something useful to say :hugs: xx


----------



## lilyd

As you haven't got long to go, maybe try and find some mother and baby/toddler groups near where you live? I know it is difficult going alone, but I think having something in common with everyone else means that you will always have something to talk about whilst you get to know each other. Sorry I can't think of anything else at the moment, but sending a hug in the meantime! xx


----------



## lou_w34

Thanks girlies! 
Your comments really helped!
Its nice knowing others can feel the same aswell, well not that they feel bad, but that your not alone (i hope that made sense lol) :hugs:

I cant wait till shes here, i think it will be easier to go to mother groups then, like she'll be giving me the push to get in there! haha

x


----------



## woadie

lou... not long now and you're going to have such a fantastic magical christmas this year... I know how you feel about feeling alone and isolated, its a horrible way to feel. But only a little longer now. Hang in there! x


----------



## lou_w34

Heehee i know :cloud9:
I cant wait till shes here! and soon i can do things with her instead! Then ill be wishing for more tme to myself :dohh: heehee


----------



## thechaosismex

Oh hun, I feel exactly the same :( It just gets me thinking if this is how life is for every single SAHM mummy to be? because if it is it totally sucks at the moment. Just think of when your LO gets here, lots of stuff to do then and maybe find some other mummies to go for mummy dates with :) :hugs:

Alternatively you could always take up cross stitching like I have this week hahaha! I'm 24 and I feel flippin 64!

xxxxx


----------



## lou_w34

Thats what im hoping for :) When shes here i think it will give me the confidence to go to the mother and baby groups :)

Im from wiltshire too! I saw in another post i think your from swindon.... me too :D


----------



## thechaosismex

lou_w34 said:


> Thats what im hoping for :) When shes here i think it will give me the confidence to go to the mother and baby groups :)
> 
> Im from wiltshire too! I saw in another post i think your from swindon.... me too :D

:) Either that or maybe I'll start my own "sad lonely cross stitcher group" and you can join :rofl: Yeah I'm from Swindon too! (unfortuently!) xxx


----------



## louise85

Yep I feel the same too!! I'm going down my Mom or Dads everyday just to get out for a bit!! 

But once you've got Scarlett imagine all the fun stuff you can do, baby groups, swimming and you'll be so busy you won't even think about it!!

I've been informed today FOB is going to work abroad for 18months- 2 years!! Bloody great!!! 

xx


----------



## lou_w34

louise85 said:


> Yep I feel the same too!! I'm going down my Mom or Dads everyday just to get out for a bit!!
> 
> But once you've got Scarlett imagine all the fun stuff you can do, baby groups, swimming and you'll be so busy you won't even think about it!!
> 
> I've been informed today FOB is going to work abroad for 18months- 2 years!! Bloody great!!!
> 
> xx

I know, just need to wait for her to make her arrival! then let the fun begin!! :cloud9:

Ohhhhh i hope its somewhere really crap!! Then he can take my ex with him haha!! I dunno, like the north pole, nice and cold and secluded over there!! :haha:


----------



## lou_w34

thechaosismex said:


> lou_w34 said:
> 
> 
> Thats what im hoping for :) When shes here i think it will give me the confidence to go to the mother and baby groups :)
> 
> Im from wiltshire too! I saw in another post i think your from swindon.... me too :D
> 
> :) Either that or maybe I'll start my own "sad lonely cross stitcher group" and you can join :rofl: Yeah I'm from Swindon too! (unfortuently!) xxxClick to expand...

Haha ill join your group, i may knit instead though! Cooler than cross stitching! :haha: heehee

Ahhhh its not too bad here! lol


----------



## louise85

Hahaha I've got a feeling it's not gonna be crap!! Booooooooo!!! lol

Just a bit pissed off that his name won't be on the birth certificate but I think you can add it on after...thats if he even goes!!

You've not got long now!! Could be any day really!!! :happydance:

Bet every little twinge your thinking ooo is this it!! 

xx


----------



## thechaosismex

Swindons not that bad, I agree, but its pretty run down and boring :( 

ANd knitting sounds like a wayyyy better idea than cross stitch (already lost my temper with it today due to a Piglet ear colour incident!), might have to get my nan to teach me to knit woooo :) xx


----------



## lou_w34

Well even if its not, at least you wont have to deal with him! And no amount of sunshine in a tropical climate is gunna make up for the fact that he's missing out on his childs first few precious years.

Mines not going on the BC so i have no worries there, he wont sign it anyways, so its not like i have an option anyways heehee. To be honest it doesnt bother me too much, as theres no way i trust him with 50% parental rights.

Ahhhhh i know! I really do!! But she has to hang on untill 24th november!! I have my driving test that day, so im keeping my legs crossed untill that is over!! haha

xx


----------



## lou_w34

Boring it deffinatley is!!! Once youve done something once, youve done it all! :dohh:

Haha i bet your nan will be good at it, they always are with that stuff!

x


----------



## thechaosismex

hahah she is! I gave her 12 balls of wool and some knitting patterns so I can have some cute cardis for little pincess when she arrives. If I did them god knows how they would turn out :rofl:


----------



## KaeRit21

hey lou, i feel like this too... im lonely most of the time and if it hadnt been for my mum i dont know what i would have done.

i still talk to a few "friends" but i dont get to see a lot of them, it seems like theyve all got lives, going out at the weekends, etc all the things i USED to do. id be lying if i said i DIDNT get a little jealous sometimes....fob's gone now and as much as im glad i dont have to have ANY contact with him any more it sometimes gets me down that im left in this situ struggling and worrying...

BUT. i cant wait to meet my little one, and have a NEW life and NEW experiences...meet new people, do new things, learn how to be a kid again. 
it might seem daunting hun, but that little girl of yours is going to bring you so much and believe me youl never be lonely again....
your life is going to change so much hunni, and you'l love every minute of it...but rest assured you arent alone in feeling lonely 
if you ever need to chat am always on MSN and you can PM anytime

hope your feeling better :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## teal

Lou hope you're feeling a bit better today :flower: 

Some of you girls really don't have long to go at all!


----------



## lou_w34

Thanks girlies :flower:

Am feeling much better today, must have been having one of those 'feel sorry for myself moments' :dohh::blush:

And my chocolates have arrived that i ordered from a chocolate party i went too... so that has cheered me up no end!! :D:D yummys!!

xx


----------



## staycutee

i know how you feel believe me, my supposed "best friend" stopped talking to me when i got pregnant and turned into a complete bitch. my other few friends seem to be busy all the time, too busy to meet me! i seem to hardly speak to them now and its upsetting but i guess they were never real friends if they couldnt care less about me when im going through the hardest thing ive ever been through.

it also angers me that fob thinks he can go round living life as normal, his parents dont even KNOW anything about the baby!! i see his facebook updates things like "*** has taken the which potato are you quiz" and i think WTF! he is sitting there like a child doing nothing, taking drugs and being a fool and here i am all alone. 

i think lots of us feel like this unfortunately but at least we haev babyandbump! without it itd be so much worse i think xx


----------



## lou_w34

I guess they never were really friends if they can bugger off so quickly :dohh:

Thats the same with my FOBs parents, they dont even no their going to be grandparents! Are you going to tell them when babies born?? I was considering it, as they have a right to know blah blah blah, but then i think why should i?? Their son should grow some balls and do it himself... plus a really selfish part of me thinks if they do no about her, they will expect all sorts of access and try to push me to do things i dont want... ahhhh so confusing!

Haha me too! Though i sometimes think its worrying how much time i spend on here :blush:

xx


----------



## staycutee

I don't think I will tell them even though I am tempted! It just annoys me that he doesn't even seem to be aware that I COULD if I wanted to.. he doesn't seem to fear it happening or anything, it doesn't matter to him at all I guess. I don't want him/them having access and I can just see they would somehow demand it and it scares me :/ xxxx


----------



## lou_w34

I dont think i will either...
At first i said i would, and now im not too sure...
If i did tell them at the moment i think it would only be out of spite, and to get him in as much trouble as possible, which isnt really a good enough reason to tell them.

Mine doesnt seem to fear it either, i guess he knows i wont tell them, which is fine by me.

Scares me too, especially as he has done sod all to deserve it, ive told him he has one chance and one chance only... but he's already backing out of it by saying i have to travel to see him with her, whereas he can jog on if he thinks thats happening, he either comes down here, or doesnt bother at all.

Adding his parents in the mix will just complicate things further in my opinon, might sound selfish to some people, but its not up to us to tell them.

xxx


----------



## suzanne108

Awww Lou...I've only just seen this...I hope you're OK :hugs: 

I've only got 2 close friends too, they live round here and one of them is soooo supportive which is good but the other one couldn't care less ha, she is the least maternal person I know and thinks I'm stupid for having a baby!! 

This is my typical day.....Jeremy Kyle, This Morning, Loose Women, Lunch, B&B for a few hours, Daily Cooks, Dinner, Corrie/Eastenders,whatver else is on TV, B&B again then bed HAHA! I used to hate tele and I'm now a complete ADDICT!!!!! Does that make you feel any better?!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## staycutee

lou_w34 said:


> I dont think i will either...
> At first i said i would, and now im not too sure...
> If i did tell them at the moment i think it would only be out of spite, and to get him in as much trouble as possible, which isnt really a good enough reason to tell them.
> 
> Mine doesnt seem to fear it either, i guess he knows i wont tell them, which is fine by me.
> 
> Scares me too, especially as he has done sod all to deserve it, ive told him he has one chance and one chance only... but he's already backing out of it by saying i have to travel to see him with her, whereas he can jog on if he thinks thats happening, he either comes down here, or doesnt bother at all.
> 
> Adding his parents in the mix will just complicate things further in my opinon, might sound selfish to some people, but its not up to us to tell them.
> 
> xxx

Exactly! I don't care if i get called selfish anymore because I am actually being the opposite. He isn't going on the birth certificate either because I just don't think he deserves to (and he wouldn't even if I begged him). ugh men!!
xx


----------



## lou_w34

suzanne108 said:


> Awww Lou...I've only just seen this...I hope you're OK :hugs:
> 
> I've only got 2 close friends too, they live round here and one of them is soooo supportive which is good but the other one couldn't care less ha, she is the least maternal person I know and thinks I'm stupid for having a baby!!
> 
> This is my typical day.....Jeremy Kyle, This Morning, Loose Women, Lunch, B&B for a few hours, Daily Cooks, Dinner, Corrie/Eastenders,whatver else is on TV, B&B again then bed HAHA! I used to hate tele and I'm now a complete ADDICT!!!!! Does that make you feel any better?!!
> 
> :hugs: xxx

Yes!!! lots better! my day is pretty much the same lol :hugs:


----------



## lou_w34

missmurder said:


> lou_w34 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think i will either...
> At first i said i would, and now im not too sure...
> If i did tell them at the moment i think it would only be out of spite, and to get him in as much trouble as possible, which isnt really a good enough reason to tell them.
> 
> Mine doesnt seem to fear it either, i guess he knows i wont tell them, which is fine by me.
> 
> Scares me too, especially as he has done sod all to deserve it, ive told him he has one chance and one chance only... but he's already backing out of it by saying i have to travel to see him with her, whereas he can jog on if he thinks thats happening, he either comes down here, or doesnt bother at all.
> 
> Adding his parents in the mix will just complicate things further in my opinon, might sound selfish to some people, but its not up to us to tell them.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Exactly! I don't care if i get called selfish anymore because I am actually being the opposite. He isn't going on the birth certificate either because I just don't think he deserves to (and he wouldn't even if I begged him). ugh men!!
> xxClick to expand...

Im kinda fed up of being referred to as the selfish one!! If we are selfish id love to know what they are?? I can think of a few names lol...

Same as my fob, he's not going on, i dont trust him, he's too lazy to come sign it anyways!

They are tossers! How bitter do i sound! ha!

:flower:


----------



## thechaosismex

lou_w34 said:


> missmurder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lou_w34 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think i will either...
> At first i said i would, and now im not too sure...
> If i did tell them at the moment i think it would only be out of spite, and to get him in as much trouble as possible, which isnt really a good enough reason to tell them.
> 
> Mine doesnt seem to fear it either, i guess he knows i wont tell them, which is fine by me.
> 
> Scares me too, especially as he has done sod all to deserve it, ive told him he has one chance and one chance only... but he's already backing out of it by saying i have to travel to see him with her, whereas he can jog on if he thinks thats happening, he either comes down here, or doesnt bother at all.
> 
> Adding his parents in the mix will just complicate things further in my opinon, might sound selfish to some people, but its not up to us to tell them.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Exactly! I don't care if i get called selfish anymore because I am actually being the opposite. He isn't going on the birth certificate either because I just don't think he deserves to (and he wouldn't even if I begged him). ugh men!!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im kinda fed up of being referred to as the selfish one!! If we are selfish id love to know what they are?? I can think of a few names lol...
> 
> Same as my fob, he's not going on, i dont trust him, he's too lazy to come sign it anyways!
> 
> They are tossers! How bitter do i sound! ha!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


I'm hijacking your convo :rofl: but my fob wont be going on birth certificate either! hes a complete waste of space (where do we find them eh?!)

also to reiterate how sad and lonely I am- I got excited earlier when my dad asked if i wanted to go to tesco with him :rofl: Most excitement I have had all week :)


----------



## lou_w34

I dont no where we find them!! I just wish we could send them away again!! haha

Haha i literally love going tesco/asda with my mum when we go, as sad as it sounds, but its guaranteed to get me out the house at least once a week!!! Oh that makes me sound such a loser! lol

xx


----------



## thechaosismex

Hahahaha sad.. but allowed! otherwise we'd just wind up sitting watching Jezza Kyle all day and shouting at the tv, and never leaving the house! :)


----------



## lou_w34

Oh deary me, i really need to stop watching jeremy kyle!! But the people on there make me feel better about my own life!! :haha: haha!!


----------



## suzanne108

lou_w34 said:


> Oh deary me, i really need to stop watching jeremy kyle!! But the people on there make me feel better about my own life!! :haha: haha!!

I couldn't watch today it was too sad with those poorly children....

Oh and guess where I went today..........to the chemist!!!! Jealous? :haha: it was rather exciting, I saw people and everything!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## thechaosismex

I am jealous of your chemist outing! :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

Hehe.....sad isn't it! 

Tomorrow I get to go to Tesco.....I am one lucky girl :haha: 

Admittedly that'll be it until my midwife appointment on Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## staycutee

haha at least we have the x factor to look forward to tomorrow eh! xx


----------



## suzanne108

missmurder said:


> haha at least we have the x factor to look forward to tomorrow eh! xx

YES! :happydance:

Then again on Sunday with I'm a Celeb afterwards!!!


----------



## teal

X factor will be the highlight of my weekends up until Christmas time! xx


----------



## lou_w34

I have toys r us to look forward to today!! Ill get to play with toys and everything!! Hope your not too jealous!! haha

And i was very jealous of your chemist outing! I never watch j kyle when its sad, i only think i watch it for the arguments! haha


----------



## suzanne108

Awwwww I love Toys R Us!!!! VERRRRY jealous :)

Yeah Jezza at its best is lie detector and DNA tests!


----------



## lou_w34

I cant wait! Just ned my mum to hurry up with whatever it is she is doing!!

I know!! I love the dna ones where their 1000000000% sure so and so is the dad... then it turns out he is not... surely you wouldnt go on tv and say that, if there is a 1% chance they may not be lol


----------



## teal

Hope you enjoyed toy r us! I've not been there for ages!

The dna ones make me laugh when they say they've never had sex with anyone else.. :rofl:


----------



## lou_w34

It was fun :D 
I picked up some things for baby for xmas, and my mum paid for them instead and said she'll get them for her :D I love not having to pay! Bonus! haha

Ohhhh that ones great! I love the lies they come out with on j kyle!! haha

xx


----------



## suzanne108

Awww I'm gutted I don't get to buy any baby first christmas things!!!


----------



## lou_w34

You will next year though!! And by then baby will be able to tell alot more than my lo will this year... i expect she will sleep through everthing! haha

Then again... if shes overdue she will miss xmas!!


----------

